# sixers Poll



## sIxErSmAn20 (Jul 23, 2002)

Who is your favorite Sixers rookie?

1. John Salmons

2. Efthimios Rentzias

3. Randy Holcomb

4. Sam Clancy


----------



## JBH (Jul 22, 2002)

*The Euro-Guy,because...*

he will have an impact! I expect around 20 MPG/ 8PTS/ 4 REB.
I like Salmons a lot too, even he isn't the athletic freak we desperatly need...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Randy Holcomb.....I also like every other rookie a lot.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Salmons will be the best out the bunch


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I like Clancy the best because of his ability to spread the defense with the long range jumper. since Philly won't be getting Rogers, this might be a consolation prize...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> I like Clancy the best because of his ability to spread the defense with the long range jumper. since Philly won't be getting Rogers, this might be a consolation prize...


I've watched Sam Clancy for years. he couldnt hit a 3 to save his life....I'm not sure what you mean by the long range jumper. For a power forward he can step out to 16-18 feet. But hes only 6'7" what is no saying much about his shooting ability


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I like salmons the most also. Mainly because of their unsureness in about every position Salmons plays. 

Snow gets hurt -- Salmons
Iverson gets suspended -- Salmons
Harpring sucks -- Salmons

Of course it will take a few years for him to develop, but a little extra playing time couldn't hurt.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Sam Clancy, no doubt.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Put another vote for Sam Clancy. Even his name is cool and he's got some game.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Clancy. His injury and youth will keep him on the DL a lot, but he may be a good player. Once he gathers NBA experience, Salmons is going to be the kind of role player every good team covets. Not an impact player , but he will help a team win the game.


----------

